# Blanket made with giant needles and strips of fleece



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I was looking at an example of knitting on size 50 needles, and I cane across this video of a young lady knitting in "needles" she made from PVC pipe and yarn made from strips of fleece. Check it out!






Would you ever make something like this?

Have a great day!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Never!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No never will I either!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Sometimes just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wouldn't knit on toothpicks either.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Waaaaay to much work!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wouldn't knit on toothpicks either.


 :thumbup:


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

How very creative of her! Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

way to expensive $168.00!! I can buy lots of yarn with that money!


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Never in a million years. I can think of far more things to spend nearly £110.00 on.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

No, but I have learned to never say never.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

I think the whole thing is amazing. I don't know that I would make that particular blanket but anything that can be made a different way is something creative. Long live creativity and long live all those who create.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

israpixie said:


> I think the whole thing is amazing. I don't know that I would make that particular blanket but anything that can be made a different way is something creative. Long live creativity and long live all those who create.


I agree  I sometimes wonder where the idea for things like this came from, or what made them try.

Have a great day


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

very interesting, Maybe someday a rug I might try, it would make a great bath mat and it would not need to be so big or heavy to make


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

yooperdooper said:


> very interesting, Maybe someday a rug I might try, it would make a great bath mat and it would not need to be so big or heavy to make


I saw a cool bathmat crocheted with 100% cotton rope!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've not knit with fleece strips but have knit and crochet with fabric strips and made some really nice, durable rugs.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope...Never. Doesn't look like much fun and I want it to be fun and delightful when I'm knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Right! Surely there are more practical ways to use one's knitting talent.

This is just novelty for novelty's sake.



Kathie said:


> Sometimes just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, I often use fabric that is otherwise not useful to make rugs that I crochet for bathroom or utility room mats. But to cut up perfectly good fleece (which is not inexpensive!) to do this is .... My time is worth more than that. 


AuntKnitty said:


> I've not knit with fleece strips but have knit and crochet with fabric strips and made some really nice, durable rugs.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, I often use fabric that is otherwise not useful to make rugs that I crochet for bathroom or utility room mats. But to cut up perfectly good fleece (which is not inexpensive!) to do this is .... My time is worth more than that. 


AuntKnitty said:


> I've not knit with fleece strips but have knit and crochet with fabric strips and made some really nice, durable rugs.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

prairiemoon said:


> How very creative of her! Not my cup of tea though.


I agree! I never put down creative people, but this is way too much work for this old lady. LOL


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

It's not something I would tackle, either, I just love seeing the things other folks come up with - I admire creativity! 

Have a great day


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

What would you do with the knitting needles when you were finished? I guess they might look cute just standing in the corner...certainly a conversation piece.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Neat idea. But as my aunt would say,"Too much sugar for a dime".


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

litprincesstwo said:


> way to expensive $168.00!! I can buy lots of yarn with that money!


 :thumbup: I second that LOL


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I marvel at the creativity, but it looks like too much of a physical effort for me. Think I'll stick with my size 8 needles.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> I was looking at an example of knitting on size 50 needles, and I cane across this video of a young lady knitting in "needles" she made from PVC pipe and yarn made from strips of fleece. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been wanting to try this, but with much narrower strips, like 1 1/2 " at the most, I think it would be VERY warm and soft, and quick to do once it got going. I'd use a rotary cutter, not scissors.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

karen figueroa said:


> I have been wanting to try this, but with much narrower strips, like 1 1/2 " at the most, I think it would be VERY warm and soft, and quick to do once it got going. I'd use a rotary cutter, not scissors.


I think that would be fun! Maybe some size 50 needles, and some fleece on clearance. and cut narrower as you said 

Have a great day


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kathie said:


> Sometimes just because you can doesn't mean you should.


Perfect sentiment, as far as I'm concerned.


----------

